# Wish you were someone else?



## anotherone (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone else wish they were somebody else? I spend a lot of my time daydreaming about a life as someone else. Sometimes the daydreams are about me being someone with a life nothing like mine, other times they're about me still being myself but a more talented, pretty, smart version of myself.

It's how I cope with things, but I worry that it's not healthy, and I can't stop doing it. I'm afraid that I'll always hate who I am and that I'll never be able to stop wishing I was someone else.

This song by Matchbox Twenty pretty much says what I feel: 
_"Something is wrong
With the sum of us
That I can't seem to erase
How can I be
The only one
Without a smile on my face
When now

(chorus) 
You're laughing out loud
At just the thought of being alive
And I was wondering
Could I just be you tonight?

You show your pain
Like it really hurts
And I can't even
Start to feel mine
And I'm standing in place
With my head first
And I shake I shake I shake
And I see your progress
Stretched out for miles
And miles

(chorus)

This is the sound that I make
These are the words I chose
But somehow the right thing to say
Just won't come out

Cuz you're laughing out loud
At just the thought of being alive
And I was wondering
Could I just be you tonight? 
I was wondering
Could I just be you
Tonight?"_


----------



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes I do this all the time. It's how I get to sleep at night. I imagine sometimes that I'm at a party or something after months and months of working out and dieting and I look fabulous, and I've got 1000's of dollars worth of clothes on, have a 30,000 new porcelain veneer smile, have a completely new look, and people who I used to know are amazed by my transformation and everyone loves me. Sometimes to make it 'realistic', I imagine that I won the lottery, hence where I would be able to have the money for an expensive new smile, new clothes, hair, etc. etc.

Other times I just daydream that I'm some super amazing famous rich awesome person whose gorgeous, funny, confident, well-liked, problem free...


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't wish I was somebody else. But I wish I was me with more strength which is my motivation. I daydream about that quite often. I do like who I am and becoming, just not in social situations right now. 

I use to hate myself and couldn't accept that fact I wasn't who I wanted to be. Then I focused on the positives on me and the need to improve, and eventually started to accept myself more.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I think about being someone else all the time. Someone with friends. : / But then it just makes me more depressed and I try to fill my brain with anything else to ease the thoughts.


----------



## anotherone (Mar 18, 2008)

Social_butterfly00 said:


> and people who I used to know are amazed by my transformation and everyone loves me. Sometimes to make it 'realistic', I imagine that I won the lottery, hence where I would be able to have the money for an expensive new smile, new clothes, hair, etc. etc.


Same here. I also try to make things realistic. Sometimes I even make myself have SA, only in my daydreams I know how to deal with it and not let it disrupt my life.


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

I try to keep my dreams as detached from reality as possible, because the ones that feel real are the ones that end up being nightmares.

So, yeah, i guess i dream that i was somebody else.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wish my personality was different. Then who knows where my thoughts would have taken me growing up.


----------



## mea culpa (Jun 6, 2008)

I like to think that I'm undercover in situations where I'm too quiet, mess up my words, or do/don't do something else that I consider shameful. As this undercover person, I'm creating this personality so that nobody will suspect me of anything. 

Now, here's the rest of the thought process I go through:

1. I feel that the people who really do this don't care what people think of them. 

2. The people who really do this, though, know that they really aren't the person they're pretending to be, and therefore feel no shame. They are comfortable with their real selves. I am not pretending to be this person with SA.

3. Actually, maybe I really am "undercover" in a way. When I'm with people I am comfortable with I am a completely different person. I like to consider that person the "real me".


It's either this undercover thing or a social experiment.


----------



## Holz (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh, yes. I even have a particular person who I want to be. Her name's Vicky. 
But seriously, being jealous to the point of hating someone for years aside, I have this endless list of things I'd change about myself, and I just realise that I'd change everything. I wish I had more confidence, I wish I had a real personality, not just little bits of things I think I should be like, I wish I knew what the hell I want to do with my life.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I spend a lot of time wishing I was someone else. Like others have said, I wish my personality was different, and that I looked totally different. But one thing which may be weird (hope not) is that I wish I was younger than I am. If I was born nowadays instead of 24 years ago, it seems like there's much more help available for people that have difficulties with things. Maybe I'm just imagining it but that's how it seems.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

mea culpa said:


> I like to think that I'm undercover in situations where I'm too quiet, mess up my words, or do/don't do something else that I consider shameful. As this undercover person, I'm creating this personality so that nobody will suspect me of anything.
> 
> Now, here's the rest of the thought process I go through:
> 
> ...


I did the same thing! I did that a lot in highschool too, now that I think of it.

But yeah, I daydream about being someone else all the time too. I'm much more handsome and I'm TALLER (I hate being so short). I always like to daydream I'm like really far in the furture too. I always felt like I was born a few centuries too early for some reason. Like I need aliens and starships around me or something and I'm running around the galaxy. It sounds weird yeah, but that's me! So anyway, I live a much more exciting life in my head. Maybe that's one reason I feel like I never fit in anywhere.

I'm pretty much the exact opposite of myself in my daydreams. It's how I've gotten through day to day. It's like I'm living two lives, the real one and the one inside my head. Hopefully soon I won't need the one in my head anymore.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't think I'd take my chances and become a random person because things could be much worse (like living in a third world country for example) but if I had the choice, then yes definitely.

There are very few things I like about my life. My sister and the few good friends I have met online. I hate pretty much everything about myself as far as appearance and personality goes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Daily...


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

I do wish that I were someone else quite frequently.
However, I also wish to be me, but only a superior version of me. A me who is charming, successful, talented, powerful and attractive.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

I never really wish I was someone else, but almost constantly I do wish the entire rest of the world was different.

It's because I like who I am, but I don't like how I fit into this world. Usually I funnel my thoughts into writing or drawing. I've made up several numerous places and "people" (characters) so whenever I need a break I'll go and write/think/draw about it. I don't mean hallucinations and hearing voices, I mean it's just an escape like how some people read books or play games.

Eventually I'd like to turn the stuff into actual stories that I can use to support myself, but I don't think that's very likely to happen... but it would certainly be nice.


----------



## Obliviscendus (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm constantly wishing I was someone else, I have dozens of "other mes" I daydream about constantly. Usually, when they start, they're very different to how I actually am, but as I continue with the fantasy they become more and more like me. Often they end up with SA as well, but they aren't as lonely or crippled by it. But in the end it's not that I want to be someone different, because I actually like a lot of things about me, I just wish I could have lived a different life, that things could have turned out differently... I want to keep my current personality, but I want other people to be able to see it, more so than they can now. And that's the whole point of my daydreams, I think...


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh, I wish I were someone else ALL the time. Everyday, actually. Life would be better had I been someone else.


----------



## litchee (May 8, 2007)

Social_butterfly00 said:


> Yes I do this all the time. It's how I get to sleep at night.


Yeah, that's also pretty much the only way I can fall asleep too... I sort of imagine some character who is a better version of myself, the person I wish I could be (sort of like a Mary-Sur type character, I guess). It's so unhealthy and much more depressing than anything else; sometimes I just force myself to not think these thoughts even if that means sleeping for less time or sleeping badly...
What sucks is that I actually do seem to like my personality(when I read some past entries from my blogs I conclude I can actually be a pretty cool person) but that never really translates into my social life. Sometimes I wish I was just gorgeous because, being the idiot that I am, I believe it would almost force people to automatically like me


----------



## Anonymous89 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm always day dreaming. i have like a fantasy world in my head.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Every day. I'd do anything to be someone else, even just for a single day.


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nooo.I am 100%happy with myself and i wouldnt DARE to be someone else BUT me. :banana :nw


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah just wish i was me without all the ****ing lame *** problems.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Ditto, really.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I do wish I were someone else sometimes. Else a better version of me.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Always. I compare myself to others a lot and I often wish I was them.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I wish I was a hunk everyone liked.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmmm I don't really wish I was someone else just wish I had their personality.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

No, other one's life is not better than mine


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

everyday. the only way i'd be happy is if i was someone else. i don't want to deal with myself anymore


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Sometimes :X


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

All the time. Sometimes I wish to be a cute fluffy animal that everyone would love.


----------



## Skoomax (Aug 28, 2012)

I like being myself

Just wish my social skills was like a T-800 machine.


----------



## mandygirl01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Very often. I wish I was Korean, and a lot prettier. Not with the man I am with, and with someone that is better for me. I wish I could get with a sexy korean guy. One that likes skateboarding, music, and tattoos. Like I guess a bad boy, but who is devoted and caring. One with great sense of style, goofy, cuddly, and protective. I honestly hate every single thing about my life currently, so that life sounds awesome.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes. I wish I was handsome, intelligent or have a talent in some form of art. Something. Anything. 

With such traits you would have a different life. And this would effect your personality and the experiences in life you get. So I would be a different person basicly. I think.

I don't outright hate my own life. It's sucks to life through each day. Every day is the same as the last. Nothing ever changes profoundly. Every day closer to death. I have no hope.


----------



## Chris Bleck (Nov 3, 2015)

i think that my problem is that i'm not satisfied EVER!! Well i have a ****ty (but flashy) job, gym has finally paid off and i have a decent body right now, i'm somewhat handsome you could say and i have all these expensive clothes etc. But still i wish i was someone else. I always wanted to do things that they were possible to do and i often find myself lying to my friends about my past. Truth is that i'm not willing to change because i somewhat afraid of change.

i'm 27 and **** i have done anything that is worth it. I always wanted to live this "US college life", to have like tons of chicks and be richer than i'm right now, to have a great singing voice, to be extra talented to something and not just mediocre to everything. And these thoughts that go around my head for over 10 years have made me feel alone and antisocial even though i go out often with friends and laugh without feeling it.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

I like myself I just wish I didn't have the family that I have now. The whole root of my insecurity and SA is because of my family. My older brother of five years constantly puts me down calling me: fat, ugly, stupid, no friends, useless, anti-social, etc. My mother is a tiger Asian mom so whenever I get a B+ she constantly berates me and makes me feel bad. My dad is verbally and physically abusive towards my mother and brother but not to me surprisingly. I'm positive that if I go to college and remove myself from this toxic environment then I will slowly gain the confidence I once had.


----------

